# Bud light tourney boat ramp??



## BowedOver (May 27, 2008)

Anyone know which boatramp I should use? Also, how early do you think i should get there? Since everyone will be lauching at once.

3 more days-cant freakin wait!!!!!!

Thanks & Good Luck,

Nick


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

if you want to use shoreline get there realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll early it looks like a zoo right before day light....and good luck!


----------

